# MariaDB ignore mysql_limits="YES"



## adi (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello

Database start correct but not use limitation for class mysql (e.g. open_files_limit: should be 18000):  instead using default class (now 8000, def. 2000).

FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p3
mariadb103-server-10.3.8_2

/etc/rc.conf

```
mysql_enable="YES"
mysql_limits="YES"
```


/etc/login.conf

```
mysql:\
        :charset=UTF8:\
        :lang=pl_PL.UTF8:\
        :cputime=8h:45m:\
        :datasize=6G:\
        :vmemoryuse=6G:\
        :stacksize=30M:\
        :memorylocked=64M:\
        :memoryuse=6G:\
        :coredumpsize=0:\
        :maxproc=128:\
        :filesize=32G:\
        :openfiles=18000:\
        :tc=default:
```


limits -U mysql

```
Resource limits for class mysql:
  cputime                 28800 secs
  filesize             33554432 kB
  datasize              6291456 kB
  stacksize               30720 kB
  coredumpsize                0 kB
  memoryuse             6291456 kB
  memorylocked            65536 kB
  maxprocesses              128
  openfiles               18000
  sbsize               infinity bytes
  vmemoryuse            6291456 kB
  pseudo-terminals     infinity
  swapuse              infinity kB
  kqueues              infinity
  umtxp                infinity
```


User mysql  data:

```
Uid [#]: 88
Gid [# or name]: 88
Class: mysql
Home directory: /var/db/mysql
Shell: /usr/sbin/nologin
```

When I check:

```
mysqladmin -uroot -p variables | grep open_files
| innodb_open_files | 3960
| open_files_limit  | 8000
```

In my.cnf

```
[mysqld_safe]
open_files_limit   = 6001

[mysqld]
open_files_limit   = 6000
```

Do you have any idea how to force Mariadb to apply class limits?
Once, on older Freebsd and MySQL it worked correctly.

Thank you for your time.
Best Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you run cap_mkdb(1)?

```
The default /etc/login.conf shipped with FreeBSD is an out of the box
     configuration.  Whenever changes to this, or the user's ~/.login_conf,
     file are made, the modifications will not be picked up until cap_mkdb(1)
     is used to compile the file into a database.  This database file will
     have a .db extension and is accessed through cgetent(3).  See getcap(3)
     for a more in-depth description of the format of a capability database.
```


----------



## adi (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes, sure I run 

```
cap_mkdb login.conf
```


```
limits -U mysql
```

shows good value for 
openfiles               18000

I suppose it is read correctly. Unfortunately, mysql does not use these limits.


----------

